# Need Help With A Colibri Lighter



## Jonesee (Dec 30, 2005)

My wife gave me a Colibri lighter. Unfortunately it isn't working. Any other time I would sh1t-can it and move on. But, sentimental value still means a lot after 24 years of marriage. If my wife or sons give me a gift, I keep it forever.

Here is what the lighter is doing:

Fuel flow seems fine. When I hit the button, I get a spark, but it won't flame. If I put another lighter up to it I get a flame just fine. When I look down into it as I hit the button I see a spark but no flame ignition. I've tried adjusting the fuel flow dial to every conceivable position thinking the fuel-O2 mixture might be off. It didn't help.

I wondered if maybe the battery might be getting weak. But it is a visibke spark and it shouldn't take much of a spark to ignite the fuel. Or could it be?

HELP!!! Any ideas. Anyone ever performed surgery on their lighter? Or has anyone ever experienced these issue before??


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

Have you tried purging the entire lighter? If not try doing so until you can no longer hear the hissing when held up to your ear (you may want to ensure that a flame doesn't catch before holding up to your ear also) each time the lighter is refilled it should be purged to remove any air that has found it's way in preventing the fuel from igniting see if that helps.


----------



## Jonesee (Dec 30, 2005)

Will try to purge it now.

As for catching my ear on fire. That thought actually went through my mind as I was holding it to my ear and hitting the button. There would be no way to explain that injury other than sheer stupidity...


----------



## Jonesee (Dec 30, 2005)

Total purge and refill didn't work. 

I need some more help.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Could just be dirty. Get in there with a small nylon bristle brush and some alcoho, then blow out with compressed air. There are guys at one of my B&Ms who are surgical masters and were able to get one of my elcheapos running again... for two weeks. You could try your own locals. Unfortunately yours is a pretty typical Colibri story 

If all else fails, have it framed and hang it on your smoking room wall.

Good luck!


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

Herf's right it could be a buildup of gunk on the burner, a few shots of compressed air should help I don't know about the nylon brush and alcohol but hey whats the worst that could happen. Colibri was bought recently and I believe they are re structuring so your not outta options just yet. Good luck!


----------



## Jonesee (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks guys. I have a compressor and never thought of that. I will try to clean it today. Shoot the hell out of it with compressed air and see what happens.


----------



## ghost (Jun 8, 2006)

What kind of fuel are you using? Colibri?

I had this problem with the two Colibri lighter's I had. I changed from Colibri fuel to Vector and they have both been working much, much better since.


----------



## Jonesee (Dec 30, 2005)

Vector fuel. It is a soft flame lighter.


----------



## ghost (Jun 8, 2006)

So much for my idea!

Sorry!:dunno:


----------



## Jonesee (Dec 30, 2005)

OK, cleaned it with alcohol, no help.
Blew it out with compressed air, no help.
Cleaned it with a nylon brush, no help.

Compared the intensity of the spark to my other lighters and seems about the same, so doesn't appear to be a battery issue.

When I light it with another lighter I can fully adjust the flame, so I assume fuel isn't an issue.

I still wonder about the spark to fuel release timing or fuel to O2 mixture but I can;t figure out a way to change it.

Any more ideas are greatly appreciated.
It's a mystery. Any more ideas


----------

